# BHS Stage 2 - Tacking up



## EpsomRob (12 November 2015)

Hello all
Can anyone tell me how the tacking up element of BHS Stage 2 differs from that in stage 1?


----------



## PorkChop (12 November 2015)

I don't know, however it would amuse me greatly if they were different!


----------



## EpsomRob (12 November 2015)

Lol!!


----------



## sjb10 (12 November 2015)

Had a quick look at the syllabuses (syllabi??) on BHS website.  In Stage 1 tacking up is part of another Unit, but in Stage 2 it is a unit on its own, and you need to be able to discuss issues like fit and quality of tack, maintenance/cleaning/storing/checking, comfort, and different types of tack in common use.  Also why you check the horse after removing tack, and describe the problems that might happen as you tack/untack.  Stage 1 looks to be similar but less detailed.


----------



## EpsomRob (13 November 2015)

Thank you very much, that's kind of you


----------



## Tnavas (24 November 2015)

Make sure that with a horse that is tied up you put the saddle on first. If its not tied up and you have no headcollar - put the bridle on first. The first is about efficiency - the second about safety and security.

Make sure that the girth has been attached on the offside and then the girth laid over the saddle - reason - a completely loose girth may fall off the saddle completely. If you have the girth placed on the stable door it means that to fetch it you leave the saddle - unfastened and unsupervised - the risk is that it could fall off and be damaged if the horse should side step or shake itself.

Make sure that the saddle blanket is placed well forward and slid back to lay the coat flat before placing the saddle on it - be sure to attach any straps from the saddle blanket to the saddle and pull the saddle blanket up into the gullet before doing up the girth.

Make sure that you go around to the off side to place the girth down and check that the sweat flap is flat and the buckle guard over the buckles.

When you reach under the horse for the girth - if you can hold the girth straps in the other hand - I've seen saddles fly off backs when the rider has grabbed the girth a little too hard and actually pulled the saddle off.

Secure the saddle so that it is secure but not actually tight enough to ride with.

Stretch legs to pull out any folds of skin under the girth.

While you do this you can check that the saddle is not restricting the shoulder blade and is clearing the whither.


----------



## madlady (24 November 2015)

In Stage II vs Stage I you will be expected to know a lot more about tack - different nosebands and their uses, how to fit correctly, issues caused by ill fitting tack, how to correctly fit martingale and (I think) boots and bandages.


----------



## PaddyMonty (24 November 2015)

Tnavas said:



			Make sure that the saddle blanket is placed well forward and slid back to lay the coat flat before placing the saddle on it - .................. and pull the saddle blanket up into the gullet before doing up the girth.
		
Click to expand...

Is that really the BHS way. Seems a little counter productive. If you place saddle on top of blanket then pull front u in to gullet it will change the lie of the coat. I always prefer to attached saddle cloth to saddle then place saddle forward and slide back with the cloth already seated in gullet.
If I do have to place cloth on horse before saddle I will always place saddle forward and slide back after fitting cloth to gullet.


----------



## Auslander (24 November 2015)

Tnavas said:



			Make sure that with a horse that is tied up you put the saddle on first. If its not tied up and you have no headcollar - put the bridle on first. The first is about efficiency - the second about safety and security.

Make sure that the girth has been attached on the offside and then the girth laid over the saddle - reason - a completely loose girth may fall off the saddle completely. If you have the girth placed on the stable door it means that to fetch it you leave the saddle - unfastened and unsupervised - the risk is that it could fall off and be damaged if the horse should side step or shake itself.

Make sure that the saddle blanket is placed well forward and slid back to lay the coat flat before placing the saddle on it - be sure to attach any straps from the saddle blanket to the saddle and pull the saddle blanket up into the gullet before doing up the girth.

Make sure that you go around to the off side to place the girth down and check that the sweat flap is flat and the buckle guard over the buckles.

When you reach under the horse for the girth - if you can hold the girth straps in the other hand - I've seen saddles fly off backs when the rider has grabbed the girth a little too hard and actually pulled the saddle off.

Secure the saddle so that it is secure but not actually tight enough to ride with.

Stretch legs to pull out any folds of skin under the girth.

While you do this you can check that the saddle is not restricting the shoulder blade and is clearing the whither.
		
Click to expand...

OP is asking about Stage 2, not stage 1.

OP - you will be expected to be able to discuss tack fit in greater detail, to fit more complicated equipment correctly, and explain why you might use certain items. They love it if you can prove that you can do as well as talk. I mentioned using a knot of tail hair to remove grease spots from leather, and their eyes lit up!


----------



## Tnavas (24 November 2015)

Auslander said:



			OP is asking about Stage 2, not stage 1.

OP - you will be expected to be able to discuss tack fit in greater detail, to fit more complicated equipment correctly, and explain why you might use certain items. They love it if you can prove that you can do as well as talk. I mentioned using a knot of tail hair to remove grease spots from leather, and their eyes lit up!
		
Click to expand...

AUSLANDER THE OP's QUESTION
Hello all
Can anyone tell me how the tacking up element of BHS Stage 2 differs from that in stage 1?


Unit purpose and aims
The aim and purpose of this unit provides the learner with the knowledge and skills to TACK UP and un-tack horses for exercise. The learner will need to be fully aware of the importance of health and safety in connection with this work and will need to be able to recognise hazards and assess risks.


----------



## Auslander (25 November 2015)

Tnavas said:



			AUSLANDER THE OP's QUESTION
Hello all
Can anyone tell me how the tacking up element of BHS Stage 2 differs from that in stage 1?


Unit purpose and aims
The aim and purpose of this unit provides the learner with the knowledge and skills to TACK UP and un-tack horses for exercise. The learner will need to be fully aware of the importance of health and safety in connection with this work and will need to be able to recognise hazards and assess risks.
		
Click to expand...

I know - that's why I explained the difference, rather than how to put a saddle on, which is covered by the Staage 1 syllabus


----------

